# Game Came Pictures



## Keystone

Place to post your game camera pictures. I'll start it off with two of my recent pics. Taken from my blind location. Buck was 14 yards out and Turkeys were 23 yards out.


----------



## Jim

Love these kinds of threads! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## DaleH

Here's some a friend sent me from Groton, MA, less than an hour from Boston ...

All on the SAME game trail no less  !


----------



## JMichael

DaleH said:


> Here's some a friend sent me from Groton, MA, less than an hour from Boston ...
> 
> All on the SAME game trail no less  !


Now THAT is a game trail. LoL Is that a porcupine in the 2nd pic?


----------



## DaleH

JMichael said:


> LoL Is that a porcupine in the 2nd pic?


Sure is!

In the span of days those pics show, he recorded 5 different deer, 2 coyotes, the porcupine, the 2 otters, a bobcat and even a raccoon ... that he didn't send me a photo of. 

Unreal ... a wild game super highway :mrgreen: !


----------



## GTS225

Hmmmm.....a well-used path to a nearby water source?

Roger


----------



## JMichael

DaleH said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL Is that a porcupine in the 2nd pic?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is!
> 
> In the span of days those pics show, he recorded 5 different deer, 2 coyotes, the porcupine, the 2 otters, a bobcat and even a raccoon ... that he didn't send me a photo of.
> 
> Unreal ... a wild game super highway :mrgreen: !
Click to expand...

OK, wasn't sure as I've never seen one and don't believe we have any in AR or at least not in this part of AR. I've only seen one otter in person. It came waddling down a dry ditch one morning while I was sitting on my deer stand for my first ever black powder hunt. Must have been a lucky omen as I ended up killing a doe and a small buck that morning.


----------



## Jim

I'm less than 30 minutes from Groton. Have your buddy take me hunting! :lol:


----------



## Keystone

And a few more.


----------



## Jim

Great Pics guys! :beer:


----------



## Keystone

Some nice girls passing by...


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> I'm less than 30 minutes from Groton. Have your buddy take me hunting! [emoji38]


Why? You would miss anyway!


----------



## Keystone

Mills Fleet Farm has the Moultri A5 Gen2 Cameras on sale. So I picked up two of them yesterday. Will be setting them up today.


----------



## fool4fish1226

That's great stuff - I love it !!!!!


----------



## Keystone

Talk about being real close to the blind!


----------



## Keystone

Busy little corner


----------



## Keystone

Full moon sure makes them move at night!


----------



## KMixson

You know seeing deer on the camera I think "OK, there is a deer". But seeing turkeys gives me an itchy trigger finger. I don't know why.


----------



## Jim

Any deals on Decent really cheap cameras? Ones that wont make you cry if some jerk steals them?

Keep an eye out for any Holiday sales please!


----------



## Keystone

Jim said:


> Any deals on Decent really cheap cameras? Ones that wont make you cry if some jerk steals them?
> 
> Keep an eye out for any Holiday sales please!




Moultrie A-5 Gen 2 5-Megapixel Infrared Game Camera at Fleet Farm is hard to beat.

https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/moultrie-a-5-gen-2-5-megapixel-infrared-game-camera/0000000226169


----------



## AllOutdoors

Awesome pics!


----------

